# Camping near Ogden?



## jplacquay (Jun 12, 2012)

I am finishing up a tour of duty in Afghanistan with the air force and heading back to Hill AFB where I belong. I need some help finding a remote drive in camping area to take the kids when I get home. Any suggestions?


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

How far are you willing to go? And do you want a primitive or a full service camp site? Also, would you like a river or a lake close by?


----------



## jplacquay (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not too worried about distance. I want to be able to drive right to where I am going to camp because my kids are 7&9 years old, so hiking isn't really an option. I would like as primitive as can be. A stream for fishing would be nice is I can find one.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.co.weber.ut.us/parks/nfpark.php

also try

http://www.co.weber.ut.us/parks/wmpark.php this one is right below Causey **** and has a river running through it.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

If you want a river with excellent fishing and somewhere that is secluded, I would try the East Fork of the Bear River.

Follow Interstate 80 East to Evanston, Wyoming. Take Exit #5. Turn right onto Highway 150. Drive south on Highway 150 about 30 miles. Go 1/4 mile past Bear River Lodge. Look for the East Fork Scout Camp sign. Turn left onto the dirt road. Travel east about 1.5 miles along this road (FR 058) until you see a sign and the first maintained dirt road on your right. Turn right onto this road and travel about a mile. You can camp anywhere on this road. The scout camp is about 4 miles down the road.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

South Fork Ogden River, Blacksmith Fork, Left Fork Blacksmith, Logan River, Right Hand fork Logan, Temple Fork Logan, Big Creek out of Randolf, Upper Weber and anywhere in the Uintas should get you started.
Have fun!


----------

